# Autoclutch.



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thinking of having an autoclutch fitted from Carfi. Has anyone had this done, and is it easy to operate :?: :?:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

A read through this thread may help: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...pic&t=136148&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ask (insist??) on trying a vehicle fitted with one BEFORE parting with any money, they are not to everyone's taste !!


----------

